
Show HN: Chat with dynamic images and internet radio - madprops
http://hue.brostack.com
======
madprops
So what do you plan to do with this?

~~~
madprops
Thank you for asking madprops. I think the ability to create rooms gives room
to multiple dispersed mini temporary communities, these terms used because
right now as it is it's not a place to be online/present all the time, but to
create a space when the need be. But what I really wanted to say is that I
think the fact that there is a common shared element among any room created,
that being the radio, gives way to an interesting cohesion. The admin of the
site can broadcast whatever it wants to all the rooms through audio when it
pleases besides the regular music programming, that could be announcements,
messages, news. Also the common known element can be something in common with
people in other rooms, giving something in common to talk about and be part
of.

